# Lederverarbeitung und Schami?



## Ezekill (23. September 2007)

Hi, ich hab mir hier mal die ganzen Threads angeschaut und muss leider feststellen das man auf den Schami noch gar nicht eingegangen ist.

Nun meine Frage..

Welche Leder Spez ist für den Schami am besten die einen sagen Stammes- die anderen Drachenspez.

-mfg Shobu


----------



## Isegrim (23. September 2007)

Das kommt auf die Skillung deines Shammys an. Generell ist Drachenschuppenlederverarbeitung für Schamanen vorgesehen. Allerdings sind etliche Rezepte davon (auch) für Jäger. Sieh einfach die Rezepte durch und entscheide, ob es sich für dich lohnt, diese Spezialisierung zu lernen.

Eine Alternative ist die Stammeslederverarbeitung, die eigentlich für Druiden vorgesehen ist, aber viele Muster mit Boni auf Heilung, Int etc. bietet. Die Gegenstände daraus sind allerdings nur Leder, keine schwere Rüstung.

Bist du eher nahkampforientiert, kannst du sogar mal einen Blick auf die Muster der Elementarlederverarbeitung werfen. Hauptsächlich für Schurken gedacht ( -> Leder ), aber man kann sich’s ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Psytis (24. September 2007)

Wenn du Heilshami bist kannst dir Stammesleder mal anschaun. Dabei nimmst du aber auch in kauf dass das halt nur lederteile werden.
Drachenleder hat bei 375 dann 2 epische sets, eines mit manareg und zauberschaden (heibonus glaub ich auch) und eines mit angriffskraft.
Elementarleder brauchst nicht schaun. +angriffskraft ist recht net aber das hast bei drachenleder auch und das sind schwere rüstungen.
Ich würd als shami das drachenleder nehmen.


----------



## Qilin (28. November 2007)

Mein vierter Schamane wird auch Drachenlederer. Allerdings ist der Ele und ich habe selbst gesehen, dass es gar nicht so leicht ist, an einige Dinge heran zu kommen. Deswegen rennt mein Schami immer noch mit dem D3-Set und ein wenig T4 herum. Der Rest stammt aus heroischen Instanzen und halt Karazhan. Aber nichts wirklich tolles. Als Drachenlederer wäre ich da schon weiter. Vor allem gibt es richtig schöne Rezepte aus dem Schlangenschrein oder andere Muster, die einen sehr viel weiter bringen und Leder? Nein Danke. Muss nicht sein.

Allerdings hat sich das gerade auch ein wenig geändert. Denn nun kann man ja schöne Belohnungen kaufen für die Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit. Aber anfangs schon fast fullepic zu rocken ist doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lekker (19. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde auch, dass kommt ganz drauf an wie du geskillt bist.
wenn du einen heal schami hast würde ich dir Stammeslederverarbeitung empfehlen. ansonsten drachenlederverarbeitung.

gruß Lekker


----------



## Myhordi (20. Januar 2008)

Welches s für heal schamanen am besten?Und wo gibts die  guten rezepte für drachenlederer die man bekommt ohne das man glück haben muss bei dropps


----------



## grempf (21. Januar 2008)

für heal schammis gibts keine gute spezialisierung. es gibt 3 rezepte (davon 1 mit bop resultat) die du unabhängig von deiner spezialisierung craften kannst.


----------



## Myhordi (21. Januar 2008)

Kannse die 3 mal posten?


----------



## grempf (21. Januar 2008)

Lebendiger Drachenschuppenhelm

Lebendige Erdschultern

Lebendige Erdbindungen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2008)

nimm als heiler alchemie und erfreu dich an billigen pots.
das druidenset taugt nichts, es gibt blaue items die da besser sind.
als ele/verstärker nimm drachenlederer.


----------

